# cosworth bay



## scrum (Feb 4, 2007)

Just thought i would post up a pic of my cosworth engine bay!










pic was taken last year but its the only pic i have!


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice! What's it pushin'...?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> Nice! What's it pushin'...?


The car!!!

Sorry i've had a hard day

Love the engine bay, some cash spent on SS boxes just needs a pretty battery now


----------



## scrum (Feb 4, 2007)

yea battery does look pants in the pic but i got a nice black battery now! and a few other bits and bobs ...must get some new pics !

As for bhp not had it on the rolling road since all the new upgrades but on paper should be around the 350 to 360 mark not mad bhp but great fun.

keeps up with my evo and its 21 years old :devil:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks great:thumb: Would like to see some more photos of the car


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Take a look at this baby !!


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Take a look at this baby !!


 :doublesho:doublesho:doubleshothat is one shiny bay


----------



## scrum (Feb 4, 2007)

O my god thats some major work and major up keep:buffer:

PIC FAQ SCOOBY










and both together


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic:thumb: Looks awesome in moonstone blue. Evo looks  aswell.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Take a look at this baby !!


Looks awesome, how much power?


----------



## judgey (Aug 22, 2007)

stunning three door looking for one myself at the mo so had to find a good one


----------



## mortyst236 (Sep 3, 2007)

Always thought the 3dr was quite tall but when you see it next to the Evo you just know it ment business in its day...

Darren


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Take a look at this baby !!


Lol at the "Turbo" engraving, like you might just forget what it is

Beautiful work though:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent!


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks Mint, Miss mine 3 dr in moonstone.



> 350 to 360


 So what the spec, D/Green Injectors/Rs500 Intercooler, 3 Bar map sensor, new turbo running 25 Psi?

Looks so sweet...Love it...a classic.

Enjoy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

well nice engine bay proper engine bay ,looks like 330 conversion st3 ,keep up the good work matey


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

both looking very nice! did you say the sierra was 21 years old??? thats older than i'd imagined.. and makes me feel old thinking about it


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very nice.
Looks like a very well presented bay of a car that is used and enjoyed :thumb: Whereas the Escort Cossie bay is a bit too bling for my tastes and it looks like the car spends most of it's time being parked up at shows and not used - which is a bit of a shame in my opinion.


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Nice, I'd hate to accidently drop the bottle of polish on that, It'd take you all day to get it off again!!Lol.:lol:

Superb tho!!


----------



## scrum (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes its 21 years old.........1986  does sound a long time ago and i suppose it is!! which is the good bit because people just think yea yea old sierra and still impressed how well it goes:devil: 

love it


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

looks vey clean indeed mate


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Love the old Cossies... that is very very tidy !


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

scrum said:


> Yes its 21 years old.........1986  does sound a long time ago and i suppose it is!! which is the good bit because people just think yea yea old sierra and still impressed how well it goes:devil:
> 
> love it


Looking good, I fitted one of those into a Mk1 Escort a few years ago with a few subtle tweeks........... boy did that shift! :thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Stunning car dude, love moonstone lol

my baby.


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

looks impressive mate


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

look very nice mate love a mint old cossie nice to see there still around


----------



## white un (Aug 24, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Take a look at this baby !!


Bloody ell ! Thats my mates that is !


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

white un said:


> Bloody ell ! Thats my mates that is !


Think this is Dunc's car he is a concours boy, always see it at every RS show in its full glory one hell of a clean car.


----------



## white un (Aug 24, 2007)

james_RScos said:


> Think this is Dunc's car he is a concours boy, always see it at every RS show in its full glory one hell of a clean car.


Nah mate his name is Jase, its on 19's with chrome brakes and full cream and blue retrim, plus the all bits under the bonnet. Its truely mint with no exspence spared , I think he running bout 330 bhp now. Its in this months fast ford in the ford fair bit.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

everything pictured look very cool


----------

